# Advice/Revision from a Published Author?



## Altamont (Apr 28, 2010)

So here's the deal: I'm currently working on a story called Rosewood Lane, an anthropomorphic story, that I fully intend to submit to publishers within the next month, probably Anthrodreams or ANTHRO. The thing is, I've never been published before, so I have no experience in regards to what kind of quality these co.'s are looking for.

In a nutshell, is there an author here on FA who has been published and would be willing to help me fine tune this tale in to something that could be published and even (hopefully) earn me a couple bucks?


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 28, 2010)

I have been published on Anthro, for what it's worth.  Their editor is Quinten Long, and he's very approachable and will work with you on your story.


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 28, 2010)

Not to sound cynical, but if your spelling and grammar are sound, you're ahead of the pack already. In general, I find that most of the editors in the fandom will give you some kind of feedback as to why something didn't work for them, so I wouldn't be too afraid of submitting. (Keep in mind, though, that Anthro isn't a paying market, so if you are hoping to get a few bucks, I'd steer more toward Anthro Dreams or possibly New Fables -- though I'm a little leery of how the New Fables website talks about accepting submissions for issue #3 when #3 was published last summer.)

If you'd like me to give it a once-over, PM me on FA.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome! thanks guys! The first draft should be finished within the next few days, so I'll hit you up then


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 28, 2010)

That is true.. Anthro is "for the love,"  and I wouldn't have considered it a market to worry too heavily about save for the OP's inclusion in the list.

Also, ROAR from Bad Dog Books is accepting submissions for volume 3.  It's theme is "Moments."


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 28, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> Also, ROAR from Bad Dog Books is accepting submissions for volume 3.  It's theme is "Moments."



*sigh* I wish ROAR would stop doing themes. Mind you, it's a purely selfish wish  --nothing ever seems to fit when I have something ready to send, and I hate writing to-order for anthologies. Oh, well. It's a vague enough theme that maybe something will work out this time.


----------

